# Excision vs destruction



## 1073358 (Nov 15, 2012)

MD cut out a skin lesion (excised) and then electrodessicated the "bed" of the lesion. Is this coded as excision or destruction?


----------



## Lorisvg (Dec 11, 2012)

If he truly excised this lesion - it would be an excision. 
Make sure this isn't really a shave removal, which would be more likely to have cautery.


----------

